# Please help - 10dp5dt possible bleeding or spotting



## PhilChester (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all, I've been stalking the forum for a while as my wife and I have been going through the whole ICSI process, and we have more or less reached the end of our two week wait.

In an attempt to keep my wife as calm and stress free as possible, I have been googling non stop and fretting. 

My wife was experiencing some mild cramps 2-3 days ago, which have since disappeared. She found some slight pink staining this morning, and just now has discovered some slight brown staining. We are both extremely worried. We are considering testing this afternoon, but our official test day is tomorrow and we don't know whether its better to wait or not. Additionally she normally experiences a great deal of cramping when she gets her period, and currently isn't experiencing any. I'd love to think that this was an implantation bleed, but she seems a bit too far gone for that. 

Can anyone help at all? Any information or experience at all would be appreciated. Sorry for stalking you all for so long!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if OTD is tomorrow you can probably test today if it helps. but whatever the result you'll probably end up testing tomorrow anyway, so it just depends if you can hold out that long. good luck with testing           .


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi phil, lots have spotting closer to otd date, its very common. I agree with Goldbunny that you will get a result if u test today.
Good luck


----------



## PhilChester (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks both - I was hoping someone would say that! Fingers crossed.


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Good luck and keep us posted on results.


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Phil, just be aware that the more diluted your urine is the more inaccurate the test. That is why they say test with urine from first thing in the morning. Best of luck with your test. How many days since ET and what it a 3 or 5 day embryo?

Njr26


----------



## PhilChester (Nov 8, 2012)

We're 10 days past a 5 day transfer. She has stopped spotting now, thankfully. Hoping that can only be a good sign. Will find out tomorrow morning! Getting to sleep tonight is not going to be easy :s


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi there, 

I had brown spotting when I got my BFP, in my case it was because of low progesterone levels, I was put on injectible progesterone in adition to pessaries and it stopped the spotting.

Best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## PhilChester (Nov 8, 2012)

Negative. Devastated, but thanks for the help everyone. We have a frozen embryo to try yet, so its not world ending, but still horrible.


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh Phil im so so sorry, big (((hugs))) to you and your wife  

P.s im pregnant from a frozen transfer...they work


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

So very sorry, good luck with FET


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Phil, very sorry for your negative results. Good luck for your frozen embryo transfer.

    

Njr26


----------

